# Vintage Trans Am Racing R/C



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

From what I understand, their is not a class for this currently.

Would anyone be interested in running this class?

This is a class designed to keep the costs down and to have everyone on the same playing field. For someone like me that can't drive for ****, i'd love to the chance to develop skills in such a class.

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I am for a stock class. This looks fun too, it does sound good.. I did enjoy the 1/18th stock rally racing we did at M&M cuz it did bring the driver & tuner out in you not the parts.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

i would do it


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like we have three interested, need 7-10 more


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

Whats ur guestimation on a price for getting into this class, granted u have electronics already.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Get some racing on the west side, and they will come.


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

> Battery Specifications:
> 4 cell NiCd or NiMh batteries, 4600 mAh limit
> 2 cell ROAR-approved LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit (21.5 brushless motor option ONLY)


Is that a typo? Correct me if needed, but isnt that a little bit of a voltage difference? Or is a 21.5 BL slow?


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Jason Parson said:


> Is that a typo? Correct me if needed, but isnt that a little bit of a voltage difference? Or is a 21.5 BL slow?


21.5 BL is slow - this is suppose to be a very inexpensive class that keeps everything tight, so you really have some competitive racing.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Jason Parson said:


> Whats ur guestimation on a price for getting into this class, granted u have electronics already.


From what I gather (i'm new to this as well) lots of people are using TC3 chassis, just to keep it cheap.

Full set up just depends on your choice of radio. Chassis and motor, well under 300.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary said:


> Get some racing on the west side, and they will come.


I wish - but where?


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a sample new build:

From AMAIN:1 x HPI 70' Cuda AAR Clear Body (200mm) - $23.99







1 x HPI 26mm Vintage Racing Tire (D-Compound) (2) - $9.49







1 x HPI 31mm Vintage Racing Tire (D-Compound) (2) - $10.25







2 x HPI 26mm Vintage 5-Spoke Wheel (Matte Chrome) (2) (0mm Offset) - $15.18







1 x Novak Havoc Pro Brushless Electronic Speed Control - $119.99







1 x Novak SS Pro Brushless Motor (21.5T) - $79.99







1 x Team Associated TC4 Touring Car 4WD RTR - $229.99














$488.88


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

man i really miss the old days of racing. Maybe I just need to get a better job so figures like that dont seem expensive to me lol.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Jason Parson said:


> man i really miss the old days of racing. Maybe I just need to get a better job so figures like that dont seem expensive to me lol.


It is a lot if you have nothing, but much cheaper then if you were to race 1/10 touring car.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whec716 said:


> I wish - but where?


Track 21 on Highway 6.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary said:


> Track 21 on Highway 6.


Isn't that a gokart track?


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

ive got the electronics just need a chassis.....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jason Parson said:


> Is that a typo? Correct me if needed, but isnt that a little bit of a voltage difference? Or is a 21.5 BL slow?


17.5 is stock so yea 21.5 is VERY slow you would need a real small track for that to be fun..I think 17.5 would be much better..


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I still have my TC3.

17.5 Sounds a little better to me than the 21.5.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Their is this option in the rules: 
*
Option 2:* *17.5 brushless:* Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).


17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Whec716 said:


> Isn't that a gokart track?


It is, but its inside. We used to RC drag race out in the parking lot. They would be a great location. If need I can find out if the parking lot can be used again. A friend of mine is part owner of Track 21


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

vwracing56 said:


> It is, but its inside. We used to RC drag race out in the parking lot. They would be a great location. If need I can find out if the parking lot can be used again. A friend of mine is part owner of Track 21


that would be awesome!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

vwracing56 said:


> It is, but its inside. We used to RC drag race out in the parking lot. They would be a great location. If need I can find out if the parking lot can be used again. A friend of mine is part owner of Track 21


Im in bro!


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

OK just got off the phone with my buddy this afternoon. He is going to get with the guy that owns the property to let him know whats going on and get him in contact with me.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

In order to keep track of who is interested, please send me a pm - indicate for me three days/times that would work best for you to race.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys - It looks like Randy's shop at 249 and Grant Rd in Tomball is interested in helping us out for a Saturday or Sunday race. 

I need to know who is interested in going out there for this class?

Also, M&M is running 1/12 and 1/18 on Thursday night - we can run there as well if we have enough to form a class.

Question 1. Who would be interested in going to 249 and Grant Rd in Tomball Saturday or Sundays?
Question 2. Who would be interested in going to M&M Thursday nights?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats not the west side. No.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

#3. Track 21


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

M&M Thursday nights sounds good. I'll be doing that when I get back home.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on guys! What happen to all the good response on the VTA series? Post up!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

MnM or Randy's would be a good choice for this. I've been interested in something like this for some time. 

I think the guys at Randy's would love to get some sort of organized events going and I know they are getting decent turnouts these days.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Guffinator said:


> MnM or Randy's would be a good choice for this. I've been interested in something like this for some time.
> 
> I think the guys at Randy's would love to get some sort of organized events going and I know they are getting decent turnouts these days.


We are going to meet with Randy's shop this weekend. If you'd like to join us for a chat, please pm me.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Guffinator break out ur 18r and meet us at m&m on thursday nitez.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Whec716 said:


> Guys - It looks like Randy's shop at 249 and Grant Rd in Tomball is interested in helping us out for a Saturday or Sunday race.
> 
> I need to know who is interested in going out there for this class?
> 
> ...


I plan on going to m&m on Thursday's when it all pans out and 
everyone picks a class. Randy's is just to far for me.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok guys - we are going to host a meeting at Track 21 on Wed. We want to see who is interested, and discuss the class rules.

Who can make it?

1. Whec716
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

WE have 2 so far.



Whec716 said:


> Ok guys - we are going to host a meeting at Track 21 on Wed. We want to see who is interested, and discuss the class rules.
> 
> Who can make it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Count me out. I'm done with cars. Everytime I try to get something going on the west side, somebody steps on my toes.

Good luck yall.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary said:


> Count me out. I'm done with cars. Everytime I try to get something going on the west side, somebody steps on my toes.
> 
> Good luck yall.


OK Gary, you do that. Do you realize that I have to drive an hour just to race at Mikes? Vertigo is close to 2 hours, and the river is almost 3. Don't whine that nothing is close to you. I'm tired of reading it.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary said:


> Count me out. I'm done with cars. Everytime I try to get something going on the west side, somebody steps on my toes.
> 
> Good luck yall.


Gary - we are trying to get something going - we'd really like to have you come out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Every time I try to get something going on the west side, the same guy farks it up. And has been doing that to me for 6-7 years. I'm tired of it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

You suggested track 21 as an option for this, and they found somewhere better with a hobby shop on-site. Where do you live anyway that Randy's is so far?


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary said:


> Every time I try to get something going on the west side, the same guy farks it up. And has been doing that to me for 6-7 years. I'm tired of it.


What guy are you talking about? And, I thought I was trying to get this set up.

Complaining is not going to help us, showing up Wed. will.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Gary said:


> Count me out. I'm done with cars. Everytime I try to get something going on the west side, somebody steps on my toes.
> 
> Good luck yall.


 Where could we race on the westside? I'm not trying to step on anyone's toes but we have a world class rc facility right here on the Northside that anyone in the Houston area can drive to with ease..I've talked to many racers that that drive 2 to 3 hours to club race every weekend when i tell them i hear people cry about driving across Houston to make the trip to our track they laugh..I'm not pointing fingers just saying the Houston Rc crowd has it made and most don't even know it. :headknock


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

You've got that right Phil. We have it made here. I think the only people that may have it better are parts of California and Florida.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> Every time I try to get something going on the west side, the same guy farks it up. And has been doing that to me for 6-7 years. I'm tired of it.


We all know by now that you aren't actually going to race. You even had a mini-z set up by a world champion and you never brought it out once.

There's no excuse that you were working, unless you were working at 9pm.

I think you have good intentions, but don't say anything unless you are serious and going to stick with it.

Remember vintage offroad???? That lasted a total of 2 weeks.

I think you need to sell all rc stuff and just buy a kegerator or something. Beer seems to be the only thing you stick with.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

GoFaster said:


> We all know by now that you aren't actually going to race. You even had a mini-z set up by a world champion and you never brought it out once.
> 
> There's no excuse that you were working, unless you were working at 9pm.
> 
> ...


Oh - see I didn't have this information.

Perhaps we should run these










around the keg. It will be like an oval track.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary - if you want racing on the west side then make it happen. It makes the most sense to me that location should be based upon the chances for the most success.

Several racers have voiced their _important_ opinions on where they would like for this to occur. You seem to throw all of this out simply so you won't have to drive very far.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Reading the rules of this my only real concern is that you are allowed to run any 4wd touring car.

I'd rather see some sort of cost-limited spec racer...but I'm just voicing my thoughts.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

or this.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Guffinator said:


> Reading the rules of this my only real concern is that you are allowed to run any 4wd touring car.
> 
> I'd rather see some sort of cost-limited spec racer...but I'm just voicing my thoughts.


This is our class, we can do whatever we want.

The good thing is, if someone wants to buy the newest xray or the cheapest HPI, they are going to be limited by the tires and motor. Those are the two big factors here.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Reading the rules of this my only real concern is that you are allowed to run any 4wd touring car.
> 
> I'd rather see some sort of cost-limited spec racer...but I'm just voicing my thoughts.


I like the little HPI cup racers.. I hear ya on the open TC rule A TC3 has no chance against a T3.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> I like the little HPI cup racers.. I hear ya on the open TC rule A TC3 has no chance against a T3.


I love my cup racer


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vintage.*

I still have my Yokomo MR4TC Pro. Looks like the only time I can do any racing is when I go out of town on a business trip. I like the thoughts about Track21. Please keep it up and promote it. One day I will have the time to come race with you guys again.


----------



## vwracing56 (Oct 5, 2007)

ok now that we are running Kegcars at the races. :brew: How many of you will be at Track 21 on Wed. night say around 7? Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> We all know by now that you aren't actually going to race. You even had a mini-z set up by a world champion and you never brought it out once.
> 
> There's no excuse that you were working, unless you were working at 9pm.
> 
> ...


Ok Ill start with you Ron since you decided to resort to some sort of insult or attemtped public humilation of me. I raced MiniZs many times. 18th scale onroad and offroad at HIRCR. I was the one who spent 30-$40 to bring food for BBQ and did the cooking during the races. During the time I raced at HIRCR on Saturdays, it total I have probably lost 3k in overtime.

How many times did we race eachother?

As far as vintage offroad, I still have my RC10T totally restored and an original 6 gear trannied RC10 ready for restore.

So what happened? Was a vintage class started? And by who? And at what track? An 1/8th scale track thats so tore up that a vintage 10th scale ride with old tech suspension would be fun to run?

If anybody cares to remember, my suggestion was to start at Track 21s parking lot since Bigmax got us the ok to run there and do some demos and hopefully get the old school racers that still have gold tubbed RC10 CE's and XXs sitting in their closets interested again.

Oh, and the TC classes there. And the low cost legends classes?
Who shot those ideas down trying to promote some hobby shops and other venues when the focus was on the west side where the majority of RCers live and the area most lacking in tracks and hobby shops?

Wern't me!

Seems everytime I try to get something going on the west side, I get hacked.

To be honest, I wish I had the time to promote RC like I used to do. I just don't the time anymore. I spent 3 hours on my only day off yesterday hanging out with my Daughter, son in law and Grandson. I can only offer ideas and participate on occasions with my limited time that I have now days.

I find it highly offensive what you said Ron. The attempt to degrade me for speaking my mind when you have no idea of my personal life show a lack of class on your part.

Promoting RC is sort of an old passion of mine, but not the most important thing in my life.

He is!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Gary - if you want racing on the west side then make it happen. It makes the most sense to me that location should be based upon the chances for the most success.
> 
> Several racers have voiced their _important_ opinions on where they would like for this to occur. You seem to throw all of this out simply so you won't have to drive very far.


Chris, everytime I try to get some racing on the west side, you step in and highjack my threads.

And this really gets me. Your quote.

Several racers have voiced their _important_ opinions...

Note that "Important" is italicized rendering and downgrading my thoughts to promote your hidden agenda. My guess it's ego.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I still have my Yokomo MR4TC Pro. Looks like the only time I can do any racing is when I go out of town on a business trip. I like the thoughts about Track21. Please keep it up and promote it. One day I will have the time to come race with you guys again.


And you understand. :doowapsta


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Here you go Guff.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=173635&highlight=legends+racing


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary - are you going to join us Wed?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Cucumbers taste better pickled.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whec716 said:


> Gary - are you going to join us Wed?


Sorry, but no. I did my time promoting the hobby and team building the best I could. Doing so aged me by 10 years and caused me to lose sight of the more important things in life.

If I left a legacy, thats all good. But I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary said:


> Sorry, but no. I did my time promoting the hobby and team building the best I could. Doing so aged me by 10 years and caused me to lose sight of the more important things in life.
> 
> If I left a legacy, thats all good. But I wouldn't do it again.


Not trying to be rude - but why are you on this forum them? In the thread you linked us to, you complained about thread hijacking - what have you been doing to this one? You certainly are not being constructive.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*HUMMMMMMMM?*

What happened to the Vintage talk? I've still got a Losi T something or another. Bolink Legend. If it's going to be at Track 21 then Great! It's black topped so sedan cars would be better than offroad in my opinion.

No , I can't go anytime soon. My time is spent caring for my mom-in-law and that is a 24/7 job itself. My wife needs me to help when I'm off my day job.

I'm just saying try to get a venue going at track 21 and the crowds will show up again.

Good Luck. I miss my racing for sure.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whec716 said:


> Not trying to be rude - but why are you on this forum them? In the thread you linked us to, you complained about thread hijacking - what have you been doing to this one? You certainly are not being constructive.


Maybe so. I earned that right though.

Do you know how, or what I have done for RC?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

I do.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> What happened to the Vintage talk? I've still got a Losi T something or another. Bolink Legend. If it's going to be at Track 21 then Great! It's black topped so sedan cars would be better than offroad in my opinion.
> 
> No , I can't go anytime soon. My time is spent caring for my mom-in-law and that is a 24/7 job itself. My wife needs me to help when I'm off my day job.
> 
> ...


Im in Lyn! :texasflag


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*SUP!*

Beautiful grand baby Gary. Where's his remote?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I do.


I should of said we bro. My bad. and about 437 other BRT members worldwide. We asked, they talked and we listened.

I gotta go. My days are done.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

At one point in time, we were going to do the vintage racing at M&M. Lots of big talk, then nothing.

Gary, quit talking about how you used to do this and used to do that. Come do it! I'd for one love to for you to come out. I just know it will never happen. I hope you prove me wrong one day.

As for ideas for racing, I've always thought the Tamiya F103GT cars were cool. 2wd rubber tires pan cars. You can have all the motor you want, but it won't do you any good without traction. I think they take the regular 190mm touring car bodies. 

Well, I did a quick search on tower hobbies, it seems it has been discontinued. DOH


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> Beautiful grand baby Gary. Where's his remote?


Thanks bro. We were at Bush park yesterday and everytime a plane took off, he had full attention on the planes at less than a year and a half. He had a little 4x4 truck he was playing with and it seeemed he got bored with it quickley. He found a pine cone and used it as an obsticle to jump over. I told him he needed a lift kit. He turned the truck over and looked underneath and tackled that pine cone every time. :tongue:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Gary, quit talking about how you used to do this and used to do that. Come do it! I'd for one love to for you to come out. I just know it will never happen. I hope you prove me wrong one day.


Ron. Love ya bro! But you need to stop where your at. I gotta go. I just got a PM from a ******* who wants to kill me.

Late.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary said:


> Maybe so. I earned that right though.
> 
> Do you know how, or what I have done for RC?


Nope I don't know, nor do i care. i do know today you are not helping.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> Ron. Love ya bro! But you need to stop where your at. I gotta go. I just got a PM from a ******* who wants to kill me.
> 
> Late.


stop or what.........? :an4:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whec716 said:


> Nope I don't know, nor do i care. i do know today you are not helping.


Bigmax and I go back some 15 years or so. We started a racing team and the mission statement went something like this.

We at the Biff Racing Team are all about the promotion of the hobby of RC cars regardless if your a hard core racer, or a backyard basher. We feel that exposure brings noobs into the hobby and in order to help the noob into racing, takes helping them out to be more competative and hopefully stay's in the hobby of RC car racing.

We also believe in giving back to society through charity work and targeted the Shriners Hospital for Children as our first choice. The BRT held two charity races for the Shriners at K&M where some pretty good racers showed up from around the country. Including Matt Francis from Cali. Last I heard he has two worlds. And as well as Jimmy Babcock and locals like Frosty, David Joor, Andy Sady, Derik Buster, Kevin Lewis and Daniel Calcote.

When the 2Cool RC forum started , we had another mission statement.

We are the *2Cool* *Racing* Team! We are about the betterment and growth of the R/C community. A community that every one goes to the local track, parking lot, or sand lot because it's fun. One that embraces new comers looking for the same things we were looking for when we first started playing with our RC's. Ones that gets a charge out of tweaking, wrenching, and learning more from those that know best - the elders and more mature racers (I'm not talking about age here folks).

We are for the unity and unification of the RC community, not for the walls of division that separate us. We look for any and all opportunities to reach out to new and experienced, as well as young and old to promote the hobby we passionately care about.

Whatever the venue, what ever the scale, *2Cool* *Racing* will be there! 

In addition, *2Cool* *Racing* has been formed with the heart and passion of giving back to not only the RC community we embrace, but to the local community that allows us to have fun. That's why you will see *2Cool* *Racing* committing itself to bringing the most exciting *racing* events all in the name of charity. Look for *2Cool* *Racing* to put together off-road, on-road, and all scaled events in the Houston area that proceeds will benefit charitable organizations such as Shriner's Children's Hospital, Toys 4 Tots and many others! 

At *2Cool* *Racing*, it's about what you give back, more than what you receive.

Look for us at your local tracks and *racing* venues and come by to meet the team and talk more about what we all can agree on - the fun and exciting world of RC!

On behalf of all of us at the *2Cool* *Racing* Team, we remind you - Have fun and promote the hobby!!

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whec716 said:


> Nope I don't know, nor do i care. i do know today you are not helping.


I hope I did help with my posts today. If I didn't, please let me, Bigmax, PD2, cjtamu and CV know.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> stop or what.........? :an4:


Lets go fishing this Saturday. Lets see what you got bro. Arties only pendejo. :tongue:


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> Lets go fishing this Saturday. Lets see what you got bro. Arties only pendejo. :tongue:


Ok, I'm in Alaska. I'm going king salmon fishing this weekend. Lez go.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Gary said:


> I hope I did help with my posts today. If I didn't, please let me, Bigmax, PD2, cjtamu and CV know.


Still no help. It's great what you did in the past - but i don't see how my thread about trying to get some racing going NOW has anything to do with what you did then.

As you accused others in your thread last year, you are hijacking my thread.

If you want to stay here, support the series and come out and race - great. If you want to brag about your past accomplishments or rant about how you get screwed - start a new thread, pm me or take out a Dear Abby column in the paper. My thread - this thread - is not your soap box.

Cheers


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, time to reset.......................no more talk about who said/did what.....ok??????

Back to the topic................

what are some other readily available 1/10 TC chassis?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How about any TC chassis, with a motor limit. That way it's really cost beneficial to people who already have a TC on the shelf.
Motor was 27 or 17?


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Their are no limits on the chassis. Only limits are on the motor, battery, body, and tires.

Please join us in our new on topic thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=278465


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Whec716 said:


> Still no help. It's great what you did in the past - but i don't see how my thread about trying to get some racing going NOW has anything to do with what you did then.
> 
> As you accused others in your thread last year, you are hijacking my thread.
> 
> ...


 Pssst hey new guy chill out Gary has been here long enough to ramble on if he want's to i believe he's earned that right with him being a mod and all.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> Pssst hey new guy chill out Gary has been here long enough to ramble on if he want's to i believe he's earned that right with him being a mod and all.


Psst. So is this like Congress? Do as I say, but not as I do?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Whec716 said:


> Psst. So is this like Congress? Do as I say, but not as I do?


Sure it's like that everywhere. :rotfl:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

In the future, please let little comments and things slide, as it's super easy to read things differently than they were actually typed. It always turns into a downhill slope, and you end up jacking your OWN thread.

Suggesting this thread be locked, as people can't seem to let it go...................................................


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A few minutes ago I locked this thread down and I just unlocked it after thinking about it for a minute. I don't like moderating because my views may differ from others and I hate getting caught in the middle.

I have my say just like everyone else does here and I will not dictate what can or can't be said here based on my opinions just because I can. I have alot of respect for many of yall and I hope yall give me the same respect back.

I apologize if I got out of line with anyone, but as far as know, I didn't kill anyone.

And sorry if I have an opinion based on my experiance.

Carry on.


----------

